# Top 10 Venomous Snakes.



## Psychotiic (Oct 13, 2009)

Alot of people wonder what the top 10 venomous snakes are, most thinking the black mamba or king cobra are the most toxic.

before i list the top 10(land snakes), the most toxic snake in the world is the 

'*Hydrophis Belcheri*' from the name you can tell it is a sea snake due to the word 'hydro' although the most toxic snake on earth, it isnt atall aggressive.

Top 10 Toxic Land Snakes.

1. *Taipan* (Oxyuranus Microlepidotus) also known as the 'fierce snake'
(there are sub-species but all are just as deadly) the survival time after being bit is no longer than 1 hour, although the venom can kill you in minutes.

2. *Krait* (Bungarus Caeruleus)
This is indias most deadly snake, it tends to seek shelter in sleeping bags ect.

3. *Phillippine Cobra *(Naja Naja Phillippinensis)


people under-estimate this snake due to its small size (1m) but it is by far one of the most deadliest snakes on earth.

4. *King Cobra *(Ophiophagus Hannah)
the king cobra is the worlds largest venomous snake reaching a maximum of 5.5metres. Although it tends not to bite humans, the biggest victim to the cobra is infact, its own breed. Hense 'Ophiophagus' meaning snake eater.

5. *Russel's Viper *(Vipera Russellii)
this snake is the biggest killer of humans out of all venomous snakes.

6. *Black Mamba *(Dendroaspis Polylepis)
people fear the black mamba due to its notorious aggression, it is also the fastest snake in the world, and it is said that if bitten by the snake you would have time for a quick drink before death. Also the most deadliest snake in africa.

7. *Yellow-Jawed Tommygoff* (Bothrops Asper) also known as 'Fer-de-lance'
It may strike with little provocation. And its Heat-seeking fangs help it strike accurately even in the dark

8. *Multibanded-Krait* (Bungarus Multicinctus)
Multibanded Kraits now rare in wild, are most preferred edible snakes in China. (weird i know)

9. *Tiger Snake* (Notechis Scutatus)
It has a Potent venom that attacks the nervous system. When aroused, it is aggressive and attacks any intruder

10. *Jarararcussu* (Bothrops Jarararcussu)
Jarararcussu may inject a whopping 800 mg of venom per bite. Its single bite has the potential to kill 32 people.


So there you have it, the worlds most toxic snakes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

im not sure where you pulled the list from, but whats it based on?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

SiUK said:


> but whats it based on?


A google search.... :whistling2:


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

where are adders? lmao


----------



## Psychotiic (Oct 13, 2009)

This list is from a TV documentry, i'll find the link later, but there are many different lists and it is hard to determine which are most toxic in order, this is just to help those people who have trouble deciding which snake to get for the first DWA pet.

yes i know things such as death adders,boomslang, king brown ect are also very toxic, im just going on the programme


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Psychotiic said:


> Alot of people wonder what the top 10 venomous snakes are, most thinking the black mamba or king cobra are the most toxic.
> 
> before i list the top 10(land snakes), the most toxic snake in the world is the
> 
> ...


who did this list in first place. . this list is made of of toxicity then not death from animals there are more death from echis and russels ect in native countrys than them


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Could you verify the list and give LD-50 findings comparing intravenous, Intraperitoneal,subcutaneous, intramuscular to justify making these your top 10?


I think the list is miles off - _D. polylepis_ below _O. hannah_ – where is _P. textilis_? _B. jarararcussu _would sit way down the list - all but to name a few!


Sorry, I don't agree.



Dave


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Could you verify the list and give LD-50 findings comparing intravenous, Intraperitoneal,subcutaneous, intramuscular to justify making these your top 10?
> 
> 
> I think the list is miles off - _D. polylepis_ below _O. hannah_ – where is _P. textilis_? _B. jarararcussu _would sit way down the list - all but to name a few!
> ...


Thats what I was thinking, no matter what spin was put on it, I cant see how they are the most venomous, venom yield the list would be wrong, toxicity the list would be wrong, amount of annual fatalities from species the list would be wrong.


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

Erm, it's not going to help anyone decide there first DWA 'pet' lol, surely anyone who truely pursues venemous would evaluate what to get based on what skills and knowledge they possess.


----------



## Psychotiic (Oct 13, 2009)

Again, i didn't create this list, i was just posting it to see peoples thoughts 

i guess it doesn't matter though, u'd be dead if either of them bit you


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

exactly, as viperkeeper(on youtube) say's the most venemous snake is the one that just bit you :devil:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Psychotiic said:


> 5. *Russel's Viper *(Vipera Russellii)
> this snake is the biggest killer of humans out of all venomous snakes.


These lists are often way off the mark, for example the Russells Viper is of significant medical importance but it is not the #1 killer, that title goes to Echis Sp (carpet or Saw-Scaled Vipers) which extends from sub- Saharan West Africa, Middle East, India and down into Sri-Lanka.
All too often people confuse medical importance and toxicity. They are two totally separate issues. It becomes even more confusing if you introduce the word “Deadly” as this can mean high toxicity and / or high number of fatalities.
It just goes to show that you should not believe everything you see on the TV :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like Paul beat me to that one!

I was just about to say "What about Saw Scaled Viper!":whistling2:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I think it is agreed, although the intention of posting was good this list is about as useful as Steve Wonder in a beauty pageant.


----------



## Psychotiic (Oct 13, 2009)

Owzy said:


> I think it is agreed, although the intention of posting was good this list is about as useful as Steve Wonder in a beauty pageant.


lmao, yeh just wonderd what other people thought to


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

PDR what is meant by medical importance?
sorry if this is a silly question

I imagine that its quite a hard thing to be specific about

in the list it mentions about how much a snake administers in a bite, but this will differ hugely i imagine, is the such a thing as an average venom dose per bite 

i know for me deadly would be to do with the number of deaths in relation to the number of bites but this would be effected by reporting of bites and correct species identification


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

hello


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

celicachi said:


> where are adders? lmao


What?


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Adam98150 said:


> What?


Maybe a joke? - I would have thought!


----------



## TWGarland (May 24, 2009)

I thought the Eastern Tiger Snake was around No.4, not 10. Wheres the coastal Taipan in that list? Or the Death Adder?

I think any Top 10 most venomous list you have to take with a pinch of salt, as most are based on LD50's using mice. Marine snakes venom is designed for fish etc.,


----------



## uro millions (Sep 30, 2009)

*I'm no expert but i thought brown snake was one of the most toxic/venomous.*

*It is too hard to come up with a list because there are so many different types of toxins and different amounts of those toxins put into victims in bites*


----------



## SnakingSprout (Jul 23, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Looks like Paul beat me to that one!
> 
> I was just about to say "What about Saw Scaled Viper!":whistling2:


I mentioned it first :lol2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

scaleylover said:


> PDR what is meant by medical importance?
> sorry if this is a silly question
> 
> I imagine that its quite a hard thing to be specific about
> ...


‘Medical importance’ is a term used to describe species responsible for high numbers of deaths and disfigurement where snakes co-exist with people. For example Echis Sp. which cause many thousands of deaths each year. People are often poor, have limited access to antivenom and hospital treatment.
By contrast the Inland Taipan rarely bites people outside of zoos or private collections and no deaths have been recorded. Australia has very good resources for treating bites (good hospitals, antivenoms, road/transportation and education) and deaths are very rare, on average 3 per year.
We collect data on the number of bites worldwide and then establish which snakes are of medical importance and those that are of limited interest.


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

"the most dangerous species of snake is the one that just bit you" -Bruce George Snake buster from animal planet


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

absolutely, it's no point worrying about the toxicity of a snake that you will probably never see, the most dangerous ones are those that bite people in areas of limited resources, i.e Third World countries, they may not necessarily have the deadliest toxins in their venom, but if treatment is not available or is hundreds of miles away, then they might as well have.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Fer de Lance - they kill a lot of south americans.


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

6. *Black Mamba *(Dendroaspis Polylepis)
people fear the black mamba due to its notorious aggression, it is also the fastest snake in the world, and it is said that if bitten by the snake you would have time for a quick drink before death. Also the most deadliest snake in africa.

This snake can kill in 10-20 mins I read!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

See above, it can't kill you if it doesn't bite you! Russel's and Saw-scaled vipers claim more lives than mambas..........The point PDR and others are trying to make is venom toxicity has got little to do with the potential for mortality, _Oxyuranus microlepidotus_ has, drop for drop, the most powerful venom of any land snake, yet there are no recorded fatalities from this snake.
_Daboia russelli_ and_ Echis_ sp. don't have anywhere near as toxic venom, yet kill more people.

As for _D polylepis_ being Africa's deadliest snake?................I think I'd go for _Bitis arietans_


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> See above, it can't kill you if it doesn't bite you! Russel's and Saw-scaled vipers claim more lives than mambas..........The point PDR and others are trying to make is venom toxicity has got little to do with the potential for mortality, _Oxyuranus microlepidotus_ has, drop for drop, the most powerful venom of any land snake, yet there are no recorded fatalities from this snake.
> _Daboia russelli_ and_ Echis_ sp. don't have anywhere near as toxic venom, yet kill more people.
> 
> As for _D polylepis_ being Africa's deadliest snake?................I think I'd go for _Bitis arietans_


 thats interesting stuart i was under the impression the cape cobra was the deadliest in Africa, can anyone clarify. just shows you can't believe all you read .
regards mark


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I may well be Mark, I thought the Puff was, based upon numbers bitten and fatalities recorded. I could well be wrong...........(nothing new there comes the shouts from the back!!)


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

on a slightly different note, anyone spot what's wrong with this?

African Snakes

The internet..............it's brilliant!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

wow, ophiophagus in africa, fantastic


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

and indian elephants in egypt also an interesting one


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

jesus christ - i came across 1 mistake and put it - there are loads. i didnt know _Acanthopis _were found in egypt either!

should have put more than one mistake stuart!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I may well be Mark, I thought the Puff was, based upon numbers bitten and fatalities recorded. I could well be wrong...........(nothing new there comes the shouts from the back!!)


I'm only going by an exam i did compiled by a certain person in a shop in Bristol and i only scored 96% due to the fact i put the black mamba as the deadliest but it turned out it was the cape cobra. you live and learn hey and I've certainly found out things are very rarely as they seem in the venomous world .
regards mark


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> I'm only going by an exam i did compiled by a certain person in a shop in Bristol and i only scored 96% due to the fact i put the black mamba as the deadliest but it turned out it was the cape cobra. you live and learn hey and I've certainly found out things are very rarely as they seem in the venomous world .
> regards mark


Only 96%??? Good God, don't you know anything?????:lol2:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Only 96%??? Good God, don't you know anything?????:lol2:


no mate apparently i am now a forum numpty.
regards mark


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Anyone see the "I Was Bitten" where a Stiletto snake bite dissolved the guys finger and generally made a mess of his arm? Horrific injuries, seemingly lucky to be alive.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> no mate apparently i am now a forum numpty.
> regards mark


We can be twins then!!!:lol2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> We can be twins then!!!:lol2:



Good lord no!! One of you is enough


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Good lord no!! One of you is enough


You haven't had any of me, let alone one of me........................:bash:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> You haven't had any of me, let alone one of me........................:bash:




:shock:


----------



## uro millions (Sep 30, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> on a slightly different note, anyone spot what's wrong with this?
> 
> African Snakes
> 
> The internet..............it's brilliant!


As well as all of the snake errors I notice he called the Equator the Equador lol


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

we can never fully tell what is most venomous, but more so what is most DEADLY


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

rob-stl-07 said:


> we can never fully tell what is most venomous, but more so what is most DEADLY


that's an academic point really, dead is dead, you can't have something which is more dead than something else.
It's kind of akin to comparing a 9mm to a .357 magnum............both of them will make you very dead if shot in the head by one.

As poor as the LD50 tests are they do give a comparative analysis, in general, of the potency of a particular animal's venom. Which can allow us so say, in very broad terms, which snakes are the most venomous.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Psychotiic said:


> Alot of people wonder what the top 10 venomous snakes are, most thinking the black mamba or king cobra are the most toxic.
> 
> before i list the top 10(land snakes), the most toxic snake in the world is the
> 
> ...


 
I am sorry but whereever you got this list from....The majority is in-correct.

Look up www.venomdoc.com for the accurate, scientifically proven LD50 Charts based on Venomous snakes. All research conducted by Dr. Bryan Fry of the Melbourne University

I can tell you this much.....Stop watching Animal Planet or the Discovery Channel.....The majority is BS and staged.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> I am sorry but whereever you got this list from....The majority is in-correct.
> 
> Look up www.venomdoc.com for the accurate, scientifically proven LD50 Charts based on Venomous snakes. All research conducted by Dr. Bryan Fry of the Melbourne University
> 
> I can tell you this much.....Stop watching Animal Planet or the Discovery Channel.....The majority is BS and staged.


Mate you need to slow down & stop telling people whats what. You have openly admitted you are new to the game so take a step back & be modest for a while!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> Mate you need to slow down & stop telling people whats what. You have openly admitted you are new to the game so take a step back & be modest for a while!


 
I agree mate...

BUT....Some of the ones listed are wrong. I linked Bryan Frys website which has ALL of his research (Plus some cheesy pictures LOL) on these animals on it. Somewhere is a LD50 Chart. 

A Krait for example....isn't second.

Dr. Fry is the man you want to be reading upon. He....as along with Mark O'Shea are probably two of the most respected Herpetologists in the world


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

The brown tongued sphincter snake should be on that list...


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

steve irvin kissed the most deadly lol wat a leg


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

callum gohrisch said:


> steve irvin kissed the most deadly lol wat a leg


 
As much as I have respect for the bloke....He claimed that he had never taken a serious envenomation from a highly venomous snake.

I find this very hard to believe.....He free-handled snakes ALL the time....I rarely saw him use a hook....Ok...a stick maybe. LOL


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> I agree mate...
> 
> BUT....Some of the ones listed are wrong. I linked Bryan Frys website which has ALL of his research (Plus some cheesy pictures LOL) on these animals on it. Somewhere is a LD50 Chart.
> 
> ...


(In your opinion) ...it's not a fact like you stated.


----------

